# What color shoes to wear with my dress?



## Shawnatha (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a dark brown dress with a turquoise pattern on it, what color shoes could be workn with it besides dark brown?

thanks


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 18, 2006)

well i'd say turqoise or khaki/camel/tan color.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 18, 2006)

with those colors too.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

Definitely look for some pretty turquoise shoes!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* well i'd say turqoise or khaki/camel/tan color. Ditto!


----------



## Shawnatha (Aug 18, 2006)

I founbd a nice pair at Payless and they werent quite the right color...they looked a bit off from the dress and it looked odd....I will have to keep looking for some of those colors you suggested

thank you!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 18, 2006)

I think brown only???!!


----------



## Shawnatha (Aug 18, 2006)

I meant to say a nice turquoise pair...But I can't seem to edit the reply...


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2006)

what a bout bronze?


----------



## luxotika (Aug 18, 2006)

I think turquoise would be nice! Maybe a copper or bronze.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 18, 2006)

black?


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 18, 2006)

Bronze or gold.


----------



## Maja (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## jessiee (Aug 18, 2006)

brown


----------



## Magdovka (Aug 18, 2006)

brown or turquoise


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

I say any color that will complement the dress... Bronze, brown or turquoise


----------



## Annia (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I say any color that will complement the dress... Bronze, brown or turquoise I agree with this. Any color that matches the dress. When I am looking for shoes for an outfit I just bring the outfit with me and try and match it or I go put my outfit on and try the shoes, lol!


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

turquoise or brown are the best choises


----------



## Larki (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Bronze or gold. ^^!


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2006)

ditto guenvere


----------



## monniej (Aug 22, 2006)

do you think these would work?


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955/6h/images2.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/Product/Medium/13/_5225813.jpg
do you think these would work?

Oooh, monniej! Those are some sexy shoes!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Aug 23, 2006)

Chocolate brown, gold, bronze, copper


----------



## elljmz (Aug 24, 2006)

HMM What about an animal print that is predominately brown?


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

Gold. Turquoise or brown is too predictable.

And, omg, no animal print! ew. There's already a pattern on the dress.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* http://a1216.g.akamai.net/f/1216/955/6h/images2.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/Product/Medium/13/_5225813.jpg
do you think these would work?

These are gorgeous!


----------



## Janine (Aug 24, 2006)

My vote's for the bronze aside from the obvious brown.


----------

